# Optoma hd70 no picture, error lamp fault



## Lanne76

My projector Optoma hd70 is not functional. It has the fault indication "Lamp fault" (green and orange diod lights). There is no light/picture from the lamp. I have bought a new lamp and it is the same problem.

I have removed the top cover and cleaned away dust. When I start the projector the color wheel starts to spin. It spins for a few seconds and then it stops and the two fans starts to spin. The fans spin for a few seconds and same thing happens 5 times. Then the projector shots off (power to the leds, but no fans or color wheel). I get the fault indication Lamp fault. I can not restart the projector until I have unplugged and connected the power cord. 

Many have been writing about problems with the color wheel. My spins without sound and I have cleaned the wheel and the sensor. The picture was perfect until this fault began.

The projector is 2.5 years old.

Have anybody had the same fault? Any ideas on what could be wrong? I am a technician so I am good with electronics.

/ Anders


----------



## lsiberian

Lanne76 said:


> My projector Optoma hd70 is not functional. It has the fault indication "Lamp fault" (green and orange diod lights). There is no light/picture from the lamp. I have bought a new lamp and it is the same problem.
> 
> I have removed the top cover and cleaned away dust. When I start the projector the color wheel starts to spin. It spins for a few seconds and then it stops and the two fans starts to spin. The fans spin for a few seconds and same thing happens 5 times. Then the projector shots off (power to the leds, but no fans or color wheel). I get the fault indication Lamp fault. I can not restart the projector until I have unplugged and connected the power cord.
> 
> Many have been writing about problems with the color wheel. My spins without sound and I have cleaned the wheel and the sensor. The picture was perfect until this fault began.
> 
> The projector is 2.5 years old.
> 
> Have anybody had the same fault? Any ideas on what could be wrong? I am a technician so I am good with electronics.
> 
> / Anders


You sure you got that lamp in there just right?


----------



## lcaillo

I would be checking the power supply and ballast.


----------



## Lanne76

Hi!

Yes I am sure that the lamp is installed correct. The old lamp looks good so maybe it is still working. 

I susspect that it is some of the following faults:the ballast, the sensor for the color wheel/fans is not giving the right rpm to the motherboard or that there is some fault on the motherboard!?

Anybodey know the correct startup sequence? Example: Color wheel start up, then fans, then lamp.

What is the conditions for the projector to fire up the lamp? Example: correct rpm of color wheel etc.


----------



## lcaillo

All DLP units have to sense the color wheel turning before the lamp enable is transmitted. It is unusual for a color wheel that spins up to be the problem if you don't hear bearing or other noise.


----------



## louvain

Well, I agree with lcaillo ideas in DLP units have to sense the color wheel turning.


----------



## ashukla1

Hi, Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but my Optoma HD70 started to the exact same thing and I was wondering if you were able to find a solution to the problem. I don't want to send it in for repair just to find out that it will cost me $500 to replace the main board or power supply. Thanks!


----------



## daniix

ashukla1 said:


> Hi, Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but my Optoma HD70 started to the exact same thing and I was wondering if you were able to find a solution to the problem. I don't want to send it in for repair just to find out that it will cost me $500 to replace the main board or power supply. Thanks!



Have you found a solution to this? It is happening exactly the same to me. I have an Optoma HD67.

The error happened yesterday, I have unmounted the lamp and mounted back and today it worked once. I turned it off, put it back to its place and the error is back. So I imagine the lamp is fine. :dontknow:


----------

